
Show HN: Service for aspiring programers to get code reviews from experts - alixanderwang
https://engchannel.com
======
gregjor
I don't understand the economics of this. Professional programmers can easily
make more than $65/hr. Reviewing someone else's code can take a lot of time: I
spend 10+ hrs/week reviewing code for my team. How would the reviewers or the
service make any money if this took off?

If the reviewers aren't really professional programmers this will just be the
blind leading the blind. Better to learn how to search StackOverflow and how
to ask good questions there if you want free crowd-sourced code reviews.

~~~
gxespino
I imagine reviewing a beginner programmer’s code will be less time consuming
than code at work. The projects will be less complicated too.

~~~
gregjor
Maybe, but beginners need a lot more explanation. I can't just comment "use a
regular expression" or "remove invariant from the loop" with a beginner. I
mentor a beginner programmer now, it's time-consuming, but I get paid full
rate for my time.

